# 5/8 - 5/9 Bluewater/rigs



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Who is heading out? We are leaving Daybreak around 7:00pm.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Leaving around 1000 from Sherman Cove tomorrow. Call "Reel Crazy" on 16 or 68. Will probably be around Beer Can/Marlin or jigging BF at Petronius.


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

We'll be out there tonight and tomorrow...light blue 30' sea hunt.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

We're leaving before sunrise tomorrow morning on a 27 Cape Horn. Probably heading to Petronius.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Light blue Sea Hunt as well. May see you out there. We are heading to another location at daylight to troll.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)




----------

